# Just Got My Gold Diamond Rhom Today.



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

I just got my Gold D Rhom today and I wanted it to eat pellets. He's a 3 - 4 inch rhom in a 90 gallon tank. Just wondering if I should just try feeding him pellets till he eats it before giving anything else. I havent tried today but I will tomorrow afternoon or the next day again.

All I have is floating pellets and I have very strong surface agitation so the pellets would just be going around and around and I dont know if he would notice them up top.

Will he starve? Anybody know whats better to do?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Piranhas can last weeks without eating, so don't worry about it. I would go and buy sinking pellets though.

PICS!


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

MPG said:


> Piranhas can last weeks without eating, so don't worry about it. I would go and buy sinking pellets though.
> 
> PICS!


has anybody have sucess feeding floating pellets in the same situation as i am?

Heres a video instead of pics. Didnt want to stress him much taking pics. He moves a lot.


----------



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

he looks awsome man, im jealous i want a rhom lol from what i hear young rhoms are spooked pretty easily do you plan on putting plants in your tank? even fake ones would work, once he gets bigger you could take them out. Thats just my opinion from what ive read tho.


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

Talonfal said:


> he looks awsome man, im jealous i want a rhom lol from what i hear young rhoms are spooked pretty easily do you plan on putting plants in your tank? even fake ones would work, once he gets bigger you could take them out. Thats just my opinion from what ive read tho.


yea im getting some new lights today my current light sucks. Im planning to do a planted tank and getting some nice pieces of driftwood.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

nice fish. i embedded it.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

AquaticMonsters said:


> I just got my Gold D Rhom today and I wanted it to eat pellets. He's a 3 - 4 inch rhom in a 90 gallon tank. Just wondering if I should just try feeding him pellets till he eats it before giving anything else. I havent tried today but I will tomorrow afternoon or the next day again.
> 
> All I have is floating pellets and I have very strong surface agitation so the pellets would just be going around and around and I dont know if he would notice them up top.
> 
> Will he starve? Anybody know whats better to do?


you can try, but my rhom won't eat pellets. ive tried floating and sinking. he's picky, and will only beast down on white fish fillet and shrimp.


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

wisco_pygo said:


> I just got my Gold D Rhom today and I wanted it to eat pellets. He's a 3 - 4 inch rhom in a 90 gallon tank. Just wondering if I should just try feeding him pellets till he eats it before giving anything else. I havent tried today but I will tomorrow afternoon or the next day again.
> 
> All I have is floating pellets and I have very strong surface agitation so the pellets would just be going around and around and I dont know if he would notice them up top.
> 
> Will he starve? Anybody know whats better to do?


you can try, but my rhom won't eat pellets. ive tried floating and sinking. he's picky, and will only beast down on white fish fillet and shrimp.
[/quote]

So I just tried today and he does go up for the pellets but spits em out same as the sinking. Im gonna try for a few more days w/o feeding him anything except the pellets. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

the fact that he goes for them is promising. i would keep trying. my cariba messed around with the pellets too before deciding they were a good food source. pellets are an excellent staple to in addition to white fish fillet and shrim. my rhom doesn't show the slightest interest in pellet. if i could get him to eat them, i would. good luck


----------

